# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  epiduralna-osobna iskustva

## Anka

:/ Imam pitanje: da li je poslije epiduralne netko osjećao neke posljedice, "poslije" se odnosi na i na nekoliko mjeseci nakon poroda?

----------


## Ines

nisam imala nikakve posljedice

----------


## Anka

ja sam dobila epiduralnu, sa malo više poteškoća. Naime, nisu mi od prve mogli pogoditi mjesto gdje će je uvesti pa, je bilo malo više pikanja, i napokon su iglu uveli u donji dio kralježnice; još uvijek (skoro 8 mjeseci nakon poroda) me bole mjesta gdje su prvotno "pikali" i gdje su uspjeli, a da ne govorim o išijasu i ostalim poteškoćama...pa me interesira da li je moguć uzrok epiduralna.

----------


## anchie76

Koliko sam citala (nemam osobnog iskustva), mislim da je nazalost vrlo moguce da je uzrok epiduralna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Ja sam imala epiduralnu (prije 40-tak dana) i mislila sam kako je sve prošlo super. U zadnje vrijeme su me počela boliti leđa na mjestu gdje su mi uveli epiduralnu. Ne znam je li to posljedica epiduralne ili slučajnost.

_anchie76 maknula ticker_

----------


## nika612

ja nakon rodilista nisam imala nikakvih problema i sve skupa mi je ostalo u lijepom sjecanju. jedino u rodilistu se dva tri dana nisam opce mogla uspravit kad bih se digla iz kreveta, nego polaaaaako, malo pomalo, nije bol, nego nije islo. neki vele da to nema veze s epi, ali ja mislim da je od toga. poslije nista!

----------


## Mostarka

Ja takodjer nisam imala nikakvih posljedica samo sto u rodilistu sam prva dva dana imala lagane trnce u nogama i oci su mi same ponekad trepcale al poslije nista, kao da je nisam ni imala.

----------


## gloria

Mene sam boli mjesto gdje su me piknuli..inace nis

----------


## iridana2666

Imala sam i spinalnu (za carski) i epiduralnu i nikakvih posljedica! Sretno!

----------


## SabinaC

Ja sam primjetila da me ponekad boli mjesto gdje su me piknuli. Ništa strašno ali boli.

----------


## Točkica

Kod mene nikakvih posljedica, jedino me 2 sata poslije poroda svrbio trbih i cice za poludjeti (rekli su mi da je to zbog epiduralne)
Inače, cure, ne znam kako kod vas  ali mene ništa nije boljelo puna dva sata a kasnije  :Sad:   sve sam osjetila i to dosta, i rez i šivanje........

----------


## SabinaC

e da to je i meni bio pravi šok, porod super a nakon toga prava katastrofa sve boli

----------


## tanja_b

> ja sam dobila epiduralnu, sa malo više poteškoća. Naime, nisu mi od prve mogli pogoditi mjesto gdje će je uvesti pa, je bilo malo više pikanja, i napokon su iglu uveli u donji dio kralježnice.


Isti slučaj!
Triput me upiknulo u stranu, tek od četvrte je uspjelo. Rekla dr da je to od skolioze  :/  iako mi nitko nikad takvu dijagnozu nije postavio.
Ali nisam imala baš nikakve posljedice. Par dana nakon poroda osjećala sam svrbež na mjestima uboda, ali prošlo je i prije nego sam izašla iz bolnice.
Inače, ne znam kako vama, ali mene je i uz epiduralnu boljelo za poludit... kako je tek bez nje.

----------


## bibai

Meni je prestala djelovat malo prije tiskanja (kod najbolnijih trudova). Prvo milina, a onda  :shock: Pa sam dobila još anestetika, rodila bezbolno, s onim odvratnim osjećajem tiskanja. Nakon toga nisam baš dobro osjećala noge sljedećih 1o-tak sati.

----------


## Masha

Ja sam prije nego sam dobila epiduralnu citala da samo uvodjenje katetera strasno boli i da se moze dobiti svrab i smanjiti osjecaj u nogama. Ja, medjutim, nista od ovoga nisam iskusila. Poslije nisam ni osjecala gdje su me piknuli.

Sto se sivenja tice, ovdje se daje lokalna anestezija pri sivenju potpuno neovisno o epiduralnoj. Tockica, nisu te valjda sivali "na zivo"  :shock: ?? 

Tanja_B, i mene je sam porod uzasno bolio i uz epiduralnu, ali mi je zato bilo puno lakse za vrijeme prvih kontrakcija, nekih 3 sata... Uf, kad se sjetim: ZIVILA EPIDURALNA!

----------


## Točkica

> Sto se sivenja tice, ovdje se daje lokalna anestezija pri sivenju potpuno neovisno o epiduralnoj. Tockica, nisu te valjda sivali "na zivo"  :shock: ??


Izgleda da jesu.....  :Sad:   Kad sam počela jaukati iznenadđeno mi je doc rekla da me ne bi trebalo ništa boljeti jer epiduralna još djeluje.......
A boljelo je jako, meni se činilo da je davno prestala djelovati....  :Razz:

----------


## Marko2

Ja sam rodila uz epiduralnu, super je nisam osjetila niti jedan trud, niti šivanje. ŽIVJELA EPIDURALNA!!!!! :D

----------


## martinovamama

I ja dobila epiduralnu-osjećala trudove ali nije bolilo.Čisto da vidim kako izgleda nešto što spada u domenu mog posla.Posljedice?ne bi ih trebalo biti ali ja imam gubitak osjeta lijevog stopala i to već traje 6 mj.Najvjerojatnije ipak nije posljedica epiduralne(nadam se!) jer se to može desiti i zbog pritiska bebe na živac kod prolaska kroz porođajni kanal.Ja se nadam da je razlog upravo to a ne eiduralna.

----------

U ovom clanku spominju se nedostaci, da li mame koje pristaju (odnosno traze) epiduralnu dobiju info od lijecnika i pro i contra? 

http://www.medicina.hr/clanci/epiduralna_anestezija.htm




> Nedostaci epiduralne anestezije
> ˇ Porod se može usporiti jer se majka ne može pokretati i koristiti gravitacijom 
> ˇ Majka treba ostati u krevetu s glavom na istoj razini tijekom cijelog poroda 
> ˇ Majci su potrebne neprestane infuzije i praćenje djetetovih otkucaja srca 
> ˇ Majci se treba učestalo mjeriti krvni tlak 
> ˇ Potrebna je kateterizacija 
> ˇ Možda će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa za dovršenje poroda 
> ˇ Majka će imati vrlo malo kontrole nad svojim tijelom i vjerojatno neće uopće osjećati proces porođaja. Ovo može poremetiti vezu majka-dijete. 
> ˇ Majka potpuno ovisi o sestrama i liječnicima za sve svoje potrebe 
> ˇ Iznimno rijetko, ali ipak, postoje ozbiljni zdravstveni rizici kojih oba partnera trebaju biti svjesna


Jedna intervencija cesto vuce drugu intervenciju.

----------


## mamazika

Na žalost i porod bez epiduralne kod nas ima otprilike iste nedostatke osim što još i boli - sve također povezano s intervencijama (drip, CTG, prokidanje vodenjaka, obavezni ležeći položaj za izgon).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Na žalost i porod bez epiduralne kod nas ima otprilike iste nedostatke osim što još i boli - sve također povezano s intervencijama (drip, CTG, prokidanje vodenjaka, obavezni ležeći položaj za izgon).


slazem se da interventni porod kod nas nosi brojne nedostatke i rizike, ali epiduralna ih jos povrh toga uvecava. statisticke gledano, takvi porodi se znAtno cesce dovrsavaju vakumom i carskim rezom nego kad su bez epiduralne, a kao i svaki lijek i ovaj prolazi posteljicu i odlazi do djeteta, sto isto nije zanemarivo.
drip, ctg i lezeci polozaj se ipak sve vise mogu izbjeci, ovisno koliko je rodilja u stanju se izborit za to, ali uz epiduralnu je sve to nabrojano gotovo neizbjezno.

----------


## krumpiric

i ja imam pitanje...nemam namjeru tražit epid osim ako mi se porod zakomplicira ili jako produži i to bude i prijedlog dr.
zanima me šta ako imaš nekakav problem s kralježnicom ?!
ja npr.imam skoliozu blagu i oštećenja lumbalnih kralješaka..mislim da to nije mjesto di se epa prima ali opet...jeli ima ko s tim iskustva?!

----------


## Masha

> Nedostaci epiduralne anestezije
> ˇ Porod se može usporiti jer se majka ne može pokretati i koristiti gravitacijom 
> ˇ Majka treba ostati u krevetu s glavom na istoj razini tijekom cijelog poroda 
> ˇ Majci su potrebne neprestane infuzije i praćenje djetetovih otkucaja srca 
> ˇ Majci se treba učestalo mjeriti krvni tlak 
> ˇ Potrebna je kateterizacija 
> ˇ Možda će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa za dovršenje poroda 
> ˇ Majka će imati vrlo malo kontrole nad svojim tijelom i vjerojatno neće uopće osjećati proces porođaja. Ovo može poremetiti vezu majka-dijete. 
> ˇ Majka potpuno ovisi o sestrama i liječnicima za sve svoje potrebe 
> ˇ Iznimno rijetko, ali ipak, postoje ozbiljni zdravstveni rizici kojih oba partnera trebaju biti svjesna


Znam da zene razlicito reagiraju na sve vrste painkillera, pa tako i epiduralnu. Tako sam ja, recimo, osjetila sve svoje trudove, samo je onaj vrhunac bola, koji sam osjecala prije no sam dobila epiduralnu nestao nakon sto sam ju dobila. Sam porod, tj. porodjajne bolove sam i te kako osjetila (i mislila da ce mi oci ispasti od istih!  :shock:  ). Covjek bi rekao da onda epiduralna nije uradila sto je trebala, ali ne vjerujem ni u to, jer mi je babica prije tiskanja napomenula da ce da boli, jer epiduralna nece djelovati tako nisko. Ja osobno vjerujem da to ima veze sa samim doziranjem. Anyway, nisam dozivjela nista od gore pomenutih negativnih dejstava. Dalje, ni slucajno nisam drzala glavu na istoj razini tijekom porodjaja i nitko mi o tome nije nista rekao.
I jos da kazem da niti pod razno ne bih mjerenje otkucaja srca kod bebe tijekom porodjaja (ovdje to rade bez obzira da li je porodjaj s epiduralnom ili ne )  nazvala "nedostatkom", kao ni mjerenje tlaka kod majke. Naprotiv.

----------


## JaMajka

Ja sam izuzetno dobro podnjela epiduralnu. U 23,30 sam rodila, a već u 6 sam mogla na noge. Nikakvi bolovi u leđima, vrtoglavice i sl. Prije poroda sam dvoumila da ili ne, ali kada mi je doc sugerirao, a ja poslušala, zahvalna sam mu do nebesa 8) .

----------

> nisam dozivjela nista od gore pomenutih negativnih dejstava.


Naravno da ima mnogo majki koje nisu imale posljedice. Ali ne može ni baš izbrojiti koliko je majki i kakvih posljedica imalo, jer je vrlo upitno kako majke tumače simptome koje imaju, upitno je da li se jave liječniku zbog toga, i da li on to dovodi u vezu s anestezijom.

I iz opće anestezije se milioni ljudi bez frke probude. A neko se nikad ne probudi. I zato se ne može reći da je opća anestezija skroz bezopasna. 

Pacijent pristaje na nju, i potpisuje privolu. I prođe i nekakav pregled prije toga (izuzev u hitnim situacijama). A sve zato jer nije bezopasna.

Mene samo zanima, da li su mame koje traže epiduralnu kod vaginalnog poroda, upoznate i s njenim rizicima? Da li potpisuju išta?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> jos da kazem da niti pod razno ne bih mjerenje otkucaja srca kod bebe tijekom porodjaja (ovdje to rade bez obzira da li je porodjaj s epiduralnom ili ne ) nazvala "nedostatkom", kao ni mjerenje tlaka kod majke. Naprotiv.


problem s ctg-om, barem kod nas u HR, je taj sto dok si prikacena na njega nema mrdanja.
dakle, obavezno lezeci polozaj, tezi i bolniji trudovi u lezecem polozaju i sporije spustanje bebe.

nemam nista protiv ctg-a, ali nema nikakvog smisla stalno ga tijekom poroda drzati na trbuhu(osim, jelte, ako si na dripu  :Grin:  , pa ga moraju prikopcati, jer su drip trudovi nepredvidljivi i za mamu i bebu).

meni osobno je taj pojas preko trbuha jako smetao, pogotovo za vrijeme truda, cak i dok sam bila u kadi, pa su ga falabogu, maknuli.

----------


## ms. ivy

> nemam nista protiv ctg-a, ali nema nikakvog smisla stalno ga tijekom poroda drzati na trbuhu(osim, jelte, ako si na dripu  , pa ga moraju prikopcati, jer su drip trudovi nepredvidljivi i za mamu i bebu).


moji drip-trudovi su bili skroz predvidljivi i nisu me baš morali držati svezanu.   :Mad:  totalno kriva procjena, sestra me otkopčala sa ctg-a i poslala šetati kad više nisam mogla ni stajati - rodila sam za malo više od pola sata. kaj je tak teško kupiti prijenosni ctg, ako žele stalno pratiti bebu... da sam mogla hodati, vjerojatno bi rodila za dva sata a ne 4 i pol.   :Razz: 

(naravno da sam pitala da li se smijem dići, da ne mislite da sam ležala i šutila ko tuka...)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> moji drip-trudovi su bili skroz predvidljivi i nisu me baš morali držati svezanu


sreca tvoja  :Smile:  .
problem s dripom je sto se prirodni oksitocin u tijelu ispusta u impulsima koje medicina jos ne zna tocno oponasati, isto kao sto ne zna koja je tocno doza potrebna za pojedinu zenu.
tako da se moze dogoditi da doza bude prejaka, a onda postoji opasnost za distres djeteta ili za majku od rupture maternice. zato je valjda nuzno (tako bar kazu)pod dripom pratiti bebu ctg-om.
ali ni onda ne prate bas konstantno, nego valjda po procjeni.

----------


## ms. ivy

kužim ja to - ne znam, valjda sam imala sreće jer sam stvarno dobro reagirala na drip, pravilni trudovi, ne baš bolni (a samo su ga odvrtali jer sam govorila da niš ne osjećam :shock: )... i naravno, neka prate bebicu da ne bi što krenulo krivo ali nek' onda nabave to prijenosno čudo da možeš hodati, skakati na lopti... stvarno je muka onako ležati i brojati pločice.   :Mad:  

(mene su držali na ctg-u skoro 4 sata, do pred kraj - zbog zatka valjda)

----------


## Marko2

Ono što je Minnie napisala baš i nije tako. Moj anesteziolog mi je rekao da epi skraćuje porod, jer žena kod truda prekine trud uslijed bolova, dok kod epi imaš trudove ne osjetiš ih i brže se otvaraš. Ja sam normalno hodala i imala gravitaciju. Nisam bila u položaju koji se navodi, već sam mijenjala položaje kako sam htjela. Istina bila sam prikopćana na infuziju, ništa strašno. Otkucaji djeteta su se pratili i to mi se sviđa. Također se mjeri tlak što mi se također sviđa. Kateter moraš imati dok ne otpusti epi, jer nemaš osjeta za mokrenje. Nikakva upotreba forcepsa. Osjetila sam svaki trud ali nisam imala bolove, dakle imala sam  kontrolu nad porodom i meni je moj porod ostao u prekrasnom sjećanju :D. Nisam ovisla o sestrama niti doktorima.  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ne znam kako mozes imati kontrolu nad porodom, kad dobijes epiduralnu
mislim, nemas tad ni kontrolu nad mjehurom a kamoli da mozes kontrolirati porod? ili se varam, pa bi bas voljela da mi objasnic malo  :Smile: 

i zar kod primjene epiduralne ne trebas pomoc primalje i lijecnika, tj ovisan si o njima u smislu da se ne mozes ni pomaknuti, da imas kateter u mokracnoj cijevi... ?

da li kod primjene epiduralne rade rutinsku epiziotomiju i klistiranje?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Moj anesteziolog mi je rekao da epi skraćuje porod, jer žena kod truda prekine trud uslijed bolova


ovo mi je dosad nasmjesnija propaganda za epiduralnu...to da bol prekida trud  :Laughing:  ...

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja sam imala carski sa spinalnom i mogu reći da sam imala gadnu nuspojavu - glavobolju svaki put kad bih se pridignula.O ustajanju nije bilo govora. Patnja prestrašna.  Dr-ovi kažu da je to zbog istjecanja likvora došlo do neravnoteže tlakova u kralješnici i mozgu. Uglavnom, trajalo je par dana i to svaki dan isto - nisam imala dojam da se poboljšava. Onda sam četvrti dan zaplakala od očaja da to neće proći i osjetila sam kako mi se glava bistri. Peto jutro sam se probudila ko nova   :Rolling Eyes:   :Saint:  

Uvjerena sam da je plakanje pomoglo.

----------


## princess leia

za epiduralnu kod prirodnog poroda se ne potpisuje nsita. 
sjecam se samo da sam potpisala prije sekcije. ali to je vjerojatno uobicajena rutina za sve vrste operacije.
nakon sekcije sam bila uzasno zedna i bolilo me grlo. to je trajalo dva dana i proslo samo od sebe. to su mi rekli da su posljedice anestezije, a ne epiduralne.
dan nakon sekcije pri prvom podizanju uzasno mi se vrtilo. za to su mi pak rekli da je posljedica epiduralne i anestezije. kako sam se zamalo srusila, sestre su me ostavile da lezim jedan dan dulje bez podizanja.
kako se nisam otvorila ni milimetra ostalo je jos pola epiduralne neiskoristeno. prije sekcije anesteziologica mi je dala do kraja epiduralnu, pa naravno, onda i klasicnu anesteziju. opravdala je to time da ce me sutra ujutro rana manje boljeti. i bila je istina. jest bolila manje, ali ja nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta.
osim dakle klasicnih boljki prvih dan dva nakon epiduralne i anestezije nemam nikakvih posljedica tipa bolova u ledima, svrbeza ili necega treceg.

----------


## mamma Juanita

princess leia, da nisi pomijesala spinalnu aneteziju s epiduralnom analgezijom?

----------


## princess leia

ne ne, nista ja nisam pomijesala. ja sam nakon epiduralne u boksu dobila klasicnu anesteziju prije carskog! i ostatak ove epiduralne koja nije iscurila jer je doktor zakljucio da vise nema smisla cekati da se otvorim.

----------


## Mima

Zašto su ti dali još i opću anesteziju kad si već bila na epiduralnoj?

----------


## princess leia

vjerojatno zato sto je vrlo tesko nasla mjesto izmedu prsljenova za epiduralnu. rekla mi je da su prsljenovi spojeni vrlo gusto nekoliko puta je nabadala i vec je mislila da nece ni uspjeti uvesti kateter.
pa se doc zbog toga odlucila za opcu anesteziju. moja pretpostavka.

----------


## nikolina

odlicno i next time opet epiduralana nakon 2 sata sam se vec sama otusirala :D

----------


## Marko2

Kod epiduralne rade epiziotomiju, a klistiraju te prije nego što dobiješ epi. Npr. imaš kontrolu nad porodom, jer kada je trebao biti izgon djeteta doktori su čekali kada ja kažem da mi dolazi trud. Osjetiš svaki trud na način da osjetiš kontrakciju maternice,  a što se mjehura tiče niste shvatile, nemaš osjeta za mokrenjem i zato se nakon poroda stavlja kateter dok ne otpusti epi. Moraš biti ovisan o sestrama dok epi ne popusti odnosno dok ti ne izvade kateter, a što znači najduže 12 sati, a može i prije kada osjetiš da možeš mokriti.

----------


## JaMajka

Slažem se s Markom 2, osjetila sam svaki trud i rekla doktorima kada dolazi. Također sam osjetila kada sam trebala mokriti i mogla "stisnuti" dok bi dozvala sestru (i prije i nakon poroda) koja bi mi tek tada stavila kateter, a već nakon nekoliko sati sam "to" vrlo uspješno obavljala u toaletu 8) .

----------

..ja sam imala epiduralnu i bilo mi je sper...savraeno...niata nisam osjetila, nikakve bolove i nekako sam smireno mogla u~ivati i kad se beba rodila i sve to...meni je epid. ostala u super sjecanju i poslije me niata nije bolilo.....
~ivila epiduralna :D

----------


## Marko2

ŽIVJELA EPIDURALNA :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

Zbog pravila foruma vas molim da ne stavljate vise od jednog smajlica po postu, jer  nam je memorija vrlo ogranicena. Zato sam neke postove, gdje je bilo nekoliko istih smajlica u nizu, editirala.

a sad malo opet na temu  :Smile:  :

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=761



> Bilo koji lijek koji primite za vrijeme poroda, dolazi do djeteta u roku od nekoliko minuta. Imajte na umu da količina lijeka može odgovarati vama, ali vaše dijete koristi vaš krvni sustav pa prima istu količinu lijeka koju primate i vi. Sigurno ste vidjeli dječje lijekove protiv bolova ili gripe. Na omotu uvijek piše koja količina odgovara određenoj starosnoj dobi i tjelesnoj težini djeteta. Kad su lijekovi protiv bolova dani vama, majci, količina je prilagođena vašim, a ne djetetovim potrebama. Vama treba dovoljna količina lijeka da vam otupi bol pa dobivate količinu za odrasle, a ona je prevelika za vaše dijete. Da je djetetu koje je već izašlo iz maternice liječnik dao toliku količinu lijeka, zasigurno bi bio optužen za nesavjesno vršenje dužnosti. Budući da je vaše dijete manje od vas, a količina lijekova u njegovom sustavu prevelika, puno je više vremena potrebno da bi lijek izašao iz djetetovog organizma, nego iz vašeg. Djeca majki koje su primile *epiduralnu analgeziju* imaju više nepravilnosti u funkcioniranju respiratornog sustava od ostale djece. Kad se takvo dijete rodi, ono je uglavnom letargično i spava više nego što je to normalno. Često, takva djeca dulje vrijeme nakon poroda nisu zainteresirana za dojenje. Ona ne dožive mirno, budno stanje koje osjete prirodno rođena djeca - stanje tihe živahnosti koje je važno zbog što većeg poslijeporođajnog zbližavanja mame i bebe.


Ovu tvrdnju, o velikoj razlici u ponasanju tek rodjene bebe ako je porod bio medikaliziran nasuprot porodu bez lijekova, potvrdila je neki dan i predsjednica Udruge primalja na njihovom predavanju na ZV, a reklo bi se da one u praksi imaju i najvise iskustva.

----------


## Mirta30

Što se tiče epiduralne ja sam možda više protiv nego za. Zanima da li kriva kralježnica u donjem dijelu (Scoliosa) može biti prepreka za epiduralnu.  Kada bi to bilo tako onda je već sve odlučeno.   8)

----------


## petra

meni je bilo sve ok, i imala sam tip epiduralne s kojom se mozes micati, hodati itd... samo trudove osjecas kao bezbolna zatezanja.
vjerojatno da sam bila hrabrija bi izabrala "prirodni porod", ali strasljiva sam po prirodi i meni je odgovarao taj "medikalizirani pristup" - da su babica i doc stalno s tobom i nadgledaju te...
poslije ni glavobolje, ni bolovi ni nista.
Kad citam ove tekstove o rizicima epiduralne, smrznem se... ali bojim se da cu i drugi put ici na epiduralnu, vjerojatno zahvaljujući prvom vrlo pozitivnom osobnom iskustvu.

----------


## krumpiric

Mirta ja sam to već pitala i dobila odgovor da može bit teže uvest kateter ali nije kontraindikacija

----------


## Natasa30

> ne znam kako mozes imati kontrolu nad porodom, kad dobijes epiduralnu
> mislim, nemas tad ni kontrolu nad mjehurom a kamoli da mozes kontrolirati porod? ili se varam, pa bi bas voljela da mi objasnic malo 
> 
> i zar kod primjene epiduralne ne trebas pomoc primalje i lijecnika, tj ovisan si o njima u smislu da se ne mozes ni pomaknuti, da imas kateter u mokracnoj cijevi... ?
> 
> da li kod primjene epiduralne rade rutinsku epiziotomiju i klistiranje?



Ja cu Zrinki odgovoriti  :Smile:  

Ja sam drugi put uzela epiduralnu(greskom) jer me nisu provjerili prije epiduralner tako da sam je dobila u 14 a rodila u 15.30.Al to sad na stranu.

Katetar se stavi prije epiduralne, kao i infuzija nemam pojma za sta sad, jel nesto za tlak ili tako nesto. Pa sam onda imala drip. Imam sliku na kojoj izgledam kao teska drogerasica sa svim tim cjevcicama. Uzas.

E sad kad su meni rekli da je vrjeme tiskati ja sam tiskala. Medjutim dobro se sjecam da sam u jednom trenutku pitala doka dal ja uopce tiskam jer nista ne osjetim i on je rekao da da ali da moram jace. Nisam klistirana ili brijana jer se to u NL ne radi ali ovaj put tj drugi put sam se malo kaknula jer zbog epiduralne sam se mozda i previse naprezala jer nisam imala osjecaj. 

Ono sto je mene drzalo da se izborim bez obzira na epiduralnu je to sto znam da se vole uhvatiti vakuma jer zene ne mogu tiskati. Ja sam samo o tome razmisljala i iztiskala svoje. Nisam pukla i nisu me rezali.

Ustala poslije sat vremena i sama se istusirala a s Annabel nisam mogla stati na noge pa sigurno jedno pet sati ali taj prvi put sam se poradjala dva dana i prenjela 16 dana i rodila 18 od termina.Prvi put nisam uzela nikakve droge.

----------


## krumpiric

> Mirta ja sam to već pitala i dobila odgovor da može bit teže uvest kateter ali nije kontraindikacija


glupava sam.,..ne kateter već iglu od epid..

----------


## zrinka

> za epiduralnu kod prirodnog poroda se ne potpisuje nsita.


samo bih htjela da razjasnimo pojmove

prirodni porod je nemedikalizirani porod, znaci onaj porod koji ide prirodno, brzinom koju je priroda zamislila, bez intervencija sa strane....

nije svaki vaginalni porod prirodni porod, a vidim da se to cesto brka....

mozete vidjeti recimo ovaj link:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...st2ID=&Show=46

nemam nista protiv epiduralne, zasto ne, tko voli nek izvoli, mozda bih je i sama uzela kad sam radjala da sam imale prilike, recimo, samo to nije prirodni porod....

i smatram da se treba upoznati i s rizicima iste
kao i kad pricamo o prirodnom porodu i mekom pristupu radjanju, da znamo sto to jest

----------


## zrinka

evo jos jedan zgodni link o tome sto prirodni porod jest:

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/index.p...d=29&Itemid=44

----------

> odlicno i next time opet epiduralana nakon 2 sata sam se vec sama otusirala


Tri poroda BEZ epiduralne i nakon drugog i treceg se sat vremena kasnije sama tusirala!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> nikolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odlicno i next time opet epiduralana nakon 2 sata sam se vec sama otusirala
> 
> 
> Tri poroda BEZ epiduralne i nakon drugog i treceg se sat vremena kasnije sama tusirala!


ja sam nakon drugog poroda bez ikakvih lijekova isto bila skoro "ko raketa" :D .

----------


## SabinaC

Meni nisu uveli kateter u mjehur. Trudove sam osjećela kao stezanje pa sam točno znala kada trebam tiskati. Otvorila sam se jako brzo i pitala sam doktoricu kako to pa mi je objasnila da su mišići kod epiduralne opušteniji i lakše se grlić otvara a kosti šire (prednost epiduralne).

----------


## Mezimica

ZIVEO EPIDURAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mezimice, mozda bi ti kao zdravstveni radnik ipak trebala imati  malo vise kriticnosti u pristupu, jer ovo zbilja zvuci kao reklama.
pa nije bas sve tako crno-bijelo oko epiduralne.

----------


## zrinka

ma zivjela mogucnost izbora  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

zivjela mogucnost *informiranog* izbora, bez pritisaka i selektivnih informacija  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly

Zivjela priroda! 

Ajmo kao u crticima: Priroda je jaca i pametnija nego tehnologija. :uz rastezanje kao sto klinci rade kad govore moj tata je jaci nego tvoj:

----------

A ja cu ponoviti-
Hebes porod koji ne boli!

----------


## snorki

> A ja cu ponoviti-
> Hebes porod koji ne boli!


Lako ti je rec sad kad si se izradjala (hi, hi)

----------


## Marko2

Slažem se sa SabinomC. Kada pročitam post od dille imam osjećaj da živim u srednjem vijeku, ona poznata fraza *mi žene smo stvorene da rađamo u mukama*

----------

Hihihi...je, je...dille je poznata srednjevjekovna zena...no, dobro, mozda malo vise renesansni tip...
Ono sto htjedoh reci je da je tusiranje i normalno kretanje nakon poroda moguce gotovo odmah, cak i bez epiduralne. A to sto boli...:smajlic tolerantno slijeze ramenima:
Sorry, bjezim odovuda! :namig i pusa:

----------


## snorki

ja necu ni Samija radjati uz pomoc epiduralne (mozda se pokajem zbog ove recenice, hi, hi), ali sam za mogucnost biranja, ali i informisanja. 
Imala sam prelijep porod sa Editom. Bolilo je, ali ne toliko koliko sam ja mislila da ce boljet. I poslije poroda sam se cudila kada zene kazu da su vristale, bacale se, padale u nesvijest. I ko zna kakav ce mi biti drugi porod, i hocu li i sama moliti za epi? Zato se ogradjujem od bilo kakve konkretne izjave. 
Mislim da je epi ko stvoren za zene koje su u boli sklone panici. Znaci, ako zena zbog gromne kolicine bola ne slusa savjete ljekara sta da radi, nece da tiska prilikom poroda, ili uopste ne moze da saradjuje, onda je za takvu zenu bolje da radja uz epidural. 
najgore od svega je sto unasprijed ne znamo kako cemo reagovati na porodu. Ja sam mislila da cu biti bas ovakva porodilja kakvu sam gore opisala, ali sam ispala prava hrabrica, sto je iznenadilo i mene, a Boga mi i MM-a (hi, hiiii) .

----------


## Felix

> Mislim da je epi ko stvoren za zene koje su u boli sklone panici. Znaci, ako zena zbog gromne kolicine bola ne slusa savjete ljekara sta da radi, nece da tiska prilikom poroda, ili uopste ne moze da saradjuje, onda je za takvu zenu bolje da radja uz epidural.


slazem se...

----------


## Mezimica

Draga mamma Juanita!
Ja samo govorim kakva su MOJA iskustva sa epidurala. Ne mogu da te lazem, ali bilo je predivno. 
Zao mi je sto ti zvucim kao reklama ali epidural godinama se reklamira sam za sebe i mislim da za par godina nece biti ni potrebe da se o njemu raspravlja. 
Doduse uvek je bilo zena mazohista!
A sto se tice one 'kriticnosti u nastupu'-znas za ono -mozes biti trudan ili ne, ali nikako delimicno trudan!!!!

----------


## lara26

Mezimice, nikako ne stoji da su mame koje se ne odluce za epiduralnu mazohistice. Ja moram priznat da mi je smijesno da trudnice cijelu trudnocu paze sto jedu, prestaju pusit, paze da ne nose puno, trpe glavobolje i sta ja znam sta jos, ali onda kad dodje porod sve to pada u vodu i odluce se na epiduralnu koja nikako ne moze bit dobra za bebu (a kako sam do sada uspjela zakljucit i mame ponekad imaju posljedice).

----------


## Mezimica

Lara 26, puno srece i snage ti zelim na skorom porodjaju!
Ja ne mislim da sam bila neodgovorna prema svojoj bebi sto sam se odlucila na epidural, samo sam sebi olaksala mnogo!

----------


## Marko2

Slažem se sa Mezimicom i ja smatram da nisam bila neodgovorna prema svojo bebi kada sam se odlučila na epiduralnu. Svako ima pravo izbora ja sam izabrala i izbor se pokazao odličan.

----------


## zrinka

cure, procitajte sjajne tekstove na naseg portalu o ovoj temi, cisto informacije radi  :Smile: 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=768

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=135&Show=1033

----------


## VedranaV

A možete i ovaj u kojem se govori (i) o utjecaju epiduralne na novorođenče: http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...va_vaznost.pdf. Preciznije, na dojenje.

Nepodnošljiva bol u porodu je znak da nešto da nešto nije u redu, da nešto treba promijeniti. Možda se radi o najbanalnijim stvarima kao promijeniti položaj, otići na WC i sl.

I potpisujem mammu juanitu - živjela mogućnost informiranog izbora, bez pritisaka i selektivnih informacija.

----------


## wildflower

> zivjela mogucnost *informiranog* izbora, bez pritisaka i selektivnih informacija


ovo potpisujem - svatko neka bira za sebe, ali informirano!
ali, ne mogu odoljeti komentiranju necega sto mi je na ovom topicu upalo u oci, odnosno etiketiranja protivnica epiduralne mazohisticama i spominjanja srednjeg vijeka (???)
mislim, cure, pa ovo je forum koji je prepun majki koje peru platnene pelene, ne mogu mrdnuti nikamo od djeteta jer doje na zahtjev, nosaju ih i nanasaju, i iskreno vjeruju da dobro rade... dakle, i u tim stvarima biraju tezi put, umjesto da si 'olaksaju zivot'. jesu li zato i one mazohistice ili bica iz srednjeg vijeka?

----------


## ms. ivy

> mislim, cure, pa ovo je forum koji je prepun majki koje peru platnene pelene, ne mogu mrdnuti nikamo od djeteta jer doje na zahtjev, nosaju ih i nanasaju, i iskreno vjeruju da dobro rade... dakle, i u tim stvarima biraju tezi put, umjesto da si 'olaksaju zivot'. jesu li zato i one mazohistice ili bica iz srednjeg vijeka?


e, ovo i mene zanima...

----------


## Felix

iskreno, zbog par (samo par) razloga bih se voljela vratiti u srednji vijek... tada su zene radjale bez epiduralne, ali u polozaju u kojem su zeljele, bez epiziotomije, sa babicama koje su poznavale, a vjerujem da su bile puno manje uplasene nego trudnice danas jer su znale da je porod prirodni proces i da je zensko tijelo stvoreno za radjanje.
cure koje zele roditi bez epiduralne to rade jer zele najbolje svom djetetu, a ne zato sto su mazohistice i vole bol.

----------


## Felix

a sto je tezi ili laksi put isto je diskutabilno... ako imam izbor lakse za mene - teze za bebu, ili obratno, ja bi ipak odabrala ovo drugo...
stalno se zanemaruje da opustanje, topla voda, rijec ohrabrenja, ugodan polozaj i slicno moze znatno umanjiti bol. ali vjerojatno je lakse odmah se odreci kontrole i staviti ju u ruke drugih, odreci se svog tijela, zanemariti ocitu cinjenicu da epiduralna MORA djelovati i na bebicu...
ma jos da je i tv u radjaoni, covjece gusta!!!
u svakom slucaju nisam a priori protiv epiduralne. mislim da je super imati ju za alternativu, za krajnje rjesenje kad vise stvarno ne mozes kontrolirati bol i paniku. 
a vec smo sto puta ponovili da bol raste kad se ne mozes kretati, kad te strah, kad si sam i bespomocan... to nije porodajna bol, to je bol nastala zbog nacina na koji suvremene zene u razvijenom svijetu radjaju!

----------


## ms. ivy

slažem se s felix i vedranomv, mislim da bi humaniji uvjeti na porodu - brižna babica, prisustvo bliske osobe, intimniji ugođaj, mogućnost kretanja, masaža, tuširanje... znatno smanjili subjektivni osjećaj boli i potrebu za epiduralnom.
osim toga, teško je unaprijed znati hoće li uopće biti potrebe za epiduralnom - ja na svom porodu ni u jednom trenutku nisam osjetila nepodnošljivu bol, a opet znam cure koje su se čitav dan frkale u bolovima i bile skroz iscrpljene u fazi izgona. naravno da bi u takvom slučaju nekoliko sati epiduralne olakšalo stvar, dok bi u mojem slučaju to bilo nepotrebno drogiranje mame i bebe.

ja sam za informirani izbor :namig:

----------


## Mezimica

Izvinjavam se svima vama koje ste se osetile uvredjeno zbog reci 'mazohistica'- OK priznajem, pregrubo zvuci!
Samo da objasnim onima koje se dvoume u vezi epidurala-mnogi pogresno misle da si za to vreme od struka pa nanize skroz oduzet. to ni ukom slucaju nije tako. najbolje da objasnim primerom kako je meni moj anesteziolog proverio da li je dao adekvatnu dozu-uzeo je led i dodirnuo ruku i naravno osetila sam hladno, a kada je sa ledom dodirnuo butinu osetila sam samo dodir-e to je ta potrebna doza (tako je on rekao). svo vreme sam citala neke novine i gledala na ekranu da li imam kontracije i kakav je srcani rad bebe(da napomenem uz mene je stalno bio anesteziolog) Kada su naponi poceli, osetila sam ih kao nagon za defekaciju (tj kao da mi se ide u WC) i to je bilo to-moj andjeo je dosao na svet!
Zao mi je ako sam svojim stavom prema epiduralu neke povredila ali ja sam samo zelela da svi imaju lep porodjaj kao sto sam imala ja!

----------


## VedranaV

Mene nisi povrijedila.

Definicija "lijepog porođaja" nam je različita i to je OK, samo je važno da imamo potpune informacije važne za odluku.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mene nisi povrijedila.
> 
> Definicija "lijepog porođaja" nam je različita i to je OK, samo je važno da imamo potpune informacije važne za odluku.


eto, u nedostatku vremena za opsirniji odgovor, potpisacu samo ovo; uz dodatak da mislim da je uz informacije prijeko potrebna i opca* podrska*; ali ne samo pri izboru medikaliziranog poroda, nego i za nemedikalizirani porod ( a ne da vas se odmah proglasi nazadnim mazohistom ako ne zelite uzeti lijekove koji dokazano prolaze posteljicu).

----------


## renata

ja sam u prvom porodu imala epiduralnu, u druga dva ne.
i pogodite koji porod mi je bio najgori. prvi!
osjecala sam sve trudove, bili su mi uzasni, ne sjecam se uopce da su postojale pauze izmedju, sjecam se samo nekoliko sati uzasa. ono sto nisam stvarno osjetila, cega me je epiduralna rijesila, je ikakva bol u porodjajnom kanalu, epiziotomija, sivanje.
tu bol jesam osjetila u drugim porodima kad nije bilo epiduralne, ali to je bilo kratko i potpuno zanemarivo u odnosu na te prve trudove.

kod porodjajne boli ima x faktora zbog kojih je porod dobar, los, bolan, ruzan, lijep. epiduralna NIJE garancija svakoj zeni za svaki porod da bude fantastican. meni nakon tog prvog iskustva ne pada na pamet traziti epiduralnu, imam iskustvo koliko su neke druge stvari bile vaznije.
drugi mi je bio najljepsi  :Smile: 
muz sa mnom, ne previse dripa, trudovi pravilnih razmaka izmedju kojih sam skoro uspjela zaspati svaki put, trajalo je kratko, nisam se bojala, izgon u jednom trudu. sjala sam od srece nakon njega.

ako se ikad odlucim na cetvrto, imam dugacak popis stvari i postupaka koje bih htjela za olaksavanje poroda puno radije nego epiduralnu.

----------


## snorki

renata ti si prva za koju sam cula da je rodila na prvi napon. 
Ima li vas jos sa takvim iskustvom? Ja sam Edi rodila na treci, s tim da sam prva dva fulala zbog neznanja gdje ruke treba drzat prilikom tiskanja (hi, hi)

----------


## renata

jos uvijek mi je misterij kako je samo drugo dijete tako sklisko i brzo izletilo van  :Smile:  prvo nije, trece nije.

----------


## VedranaV

Izgon, ako se ne reže, obično dulje traje, i do pola sata, a bez posljedica na zdravo, donešeno dijete.

Ne znam zapravo zbog čega se teži tome da dijete izleti van što prije, ne razumijem što bi to trebalo pokazivati, što to kome znači.

Ako hoćeš, mogu ti pitati neku primalju zbog čega ponekad traje dulje, a ponekad kraće. Pretpostavljam da ima veze s tim koji je položaj djeteta, koliko je veliko i sl.

----------


## zrinka

ovo mi je super tekst, sa stranice hrvatske udruge primalja

"Prirodni porođaj, poznat i kao nemedikalizirani ili neintervencijski porođaj, točno je ono što naziv i govori - rođenje djeteta bez upotrebe lijekova i opstetričkih intervencija tijekom porođaja. Uobičajena fraza koju govore oni koji prakticiraju prirodni porođaj je: „Porođaj je prirodni proces, a ne medicinska procedura.".


U današnjem društvu to se mnogim liječnicima čini kao radikalan koncept, ali je ipak nesumnjiva istina. Zaista je moguće imati lijepo iskustvo prirodnog porođaja, ne samo kod kuće, već i u bolnici. Potrebno je jednostavno znati  da je to moguće, a potreban je i medicinski tim koji će poduprijeti takvo poimanje porođaja. Također je potrebna priprema i edukacija kako bi se prepustilo prirodi da učini svoje.
Prednosti prirodnog porođaja su goleme.

Tijekom tečaja može se naučiti o svim prednostima i dobrobiti prirodnog porođaja. Smatra se da su ovo tri najvažnije:

-Prirodni porođaj najbolji je i najpoštedniji za majku. Porođaj bez lijekova je sasvim drugačije iskustvo, ispunjavajuć i lijep događaj za majku. Rodilja mnogo jače osjeća da ima kontrolu nad svojim tijelom i zdravljem djeteta. Porođaj bez epiziotomije je prava blagodat, pogotovo u prvim danima nakon porođaja.

-Prirodni porođaj je toliko bolji za dijete! Novorođenče je budno i mnogo aktivnije, spremnije odmah sisati. Ne pokazuje znakove mlohavosti i umora.

-Prirodni porođaj najbolji je za obitelj. Kad se majci koja nije primala lijekove smjesti u naručje novorođenče koje nije „pospano", dogodi se nešto čudesno: majka i dijete ostvare onaj pravi bonding, dijete redovito odmah prihvaća dojku. Majka i dijete pod utjecajem lijekova teže uspostavljaju dojenje.

"

----------

> Ima li vas jos sa takvim iskustvom?


Ima. Ja Ivana rodila jednim tiskanjem, ali on je imao 2380g, a i bio je treci porod.
No Marko je stigao trecim naponom, Magdalena drugim...
Za cetvrto ne bih, valjda, ni trebala tiskati...:namig:
Ah, tako je to u srednjem vijeku...
Ali vec sam rekla da bjezim odovuda...Pusa, Snorki i drzi se!

----------


## snorki

nemoj tako dille. ja maloprije upoznala zenu koja ima tri djevojcice. Prvo dijete je rodila sa 15 godina. sada ima 24 godine i planira jos jednog bebaca.

----------


## hrčkić

E, sad nakon čitanja ovih postova, nek mi neiskusne znamo kaj da napravimo. Načelno sam za epiduralnu, ali si uopće ne mogu zamisliti te bolove i kaj to konkretno znači. Kad se najkasnije možeš odlučiti za epiduralnu? Mislim, prvo bih vidjela jesam li ja sposobna za ove prve bolove, pa ako vrag odnese šalu, da se onda ipak odlučim za epi. Jel' to moguće u praksi?

----------


## petra

> E, sad nakon čitanja ovih postova, nek mi neiskusne znamo kaj da napravimo. Načelno sam za epiduralnu, ali si uopće ne mogu zamisliti te bolove i kaj to konkretno znači. Kad se najkasnije možeš odlučiti za epiduralnu? Mislim, prvo bih vidjela jesam li ja sposobna za ove prve bolove, pa ako vrag odnese šalu, da se onda ipak odlučim za epi. Jel' to moguće u praksi?


mislim da je... ja sam se na epiduralnu odlucila kad je fakat pocelo boljeti. No pojma nemam koji je moj prag boli, ocito vrlo nizak kad sam trazila epiduralnu a bila otvorena tek 4 prsta (tak su mi rekli). Uhvatila me panika i draze mi je da sam ju uzela... ali tad nisam bila procitala sve ove rodine tekstove i "kobne ishode". Kod mene na svu srecu bilo sve ok, a kad imas epiduralnu, kraj tebe je stalno sestra - ne ostave te samu u boksu - što je prednost posebice ako radas u Petrovoj. Barem sam imala nekakav osjecaj da je sve pod kontrolom... mozda samo iluzija. No eto, na epiduralnu se ne moras unaprijed oluciti, ali znam da ne smijes doci ni prekasno. Ali ne opterecuj se tim, jer ako je prekasno za epiduralnu, jos bolje, jer je porod blizu i ocito imas dovoljno snage izgurati do kraja bez raznoraznih kemikalija ako do tog stupnja dodes bez vecih problema...

----------


## Noa

Kod mene je s epiduralnom prošlo<sve ok. Bolila su me križa a kako i nebi kad sam ležala na pomoćnom krevetu na podu. Sve ostalo ok. i da idem ponovno roditi tražila bih ju, u nadi da će sve ponovno proći ok. Mene je ona spasila, ja bol ne volim i ne želim trpiti ako ne moram. Sve sam inače osjećala,sve osim boli :D , tiskala i iščekivala svoga malog bumbara!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

Evo da malo opet ozivim ovu temu!Naime trebam vase savjete i to sto brze posto mi je termin za porod vec prosao!!!
Zadnji puta kad sam bila na pregledu u bolnici oni su mi ponudili da mogu kod poroda uzeti  ili PDA ili spinalnu anesteziju.Ali za sada nije bilo nekih vecih objasnjenja razlike izmedju te dvije anestezije i tu trebam vasu pomoc.
Iako bi ja najradije izbjegla i jednu i drugu posto nisam ih dobila ni kod prvog poroda.Zanima me i to koliko vremenski drzi ta anestezija jer ne zelim da nakon poroda budem dosta vremena "prikovana za krevet" vec da se sama brinem o bebici. 
Cekam vasa iskustva i savjete   :Kiss:

----------


## Marko2

Kod mene je držala nekih 3 sata od poroda odnosno dok ne osjetiš da možeš kontrolirati mokrenje.

----------


## internetMum

Rodila sam drugo dijete sa epiduralnom i opet bi i treće i ...peto....

Prvo sam rodila prirodnim putem, bez rezanja i šivanja, i trajao je svega 3 i pol sata. To vrijeme je prošlo uz trudove, bol, vrištanje, suze,...

Drugi je uz epiduralnu trajao 4 sata, i tih 4 sata je prošao uz priče, tračeve i smjeh sa medicinskim osobljem. Fantastično,.....

Starije medicinske sestre su znale komentirati epiduralnu u rodilištu: _Eva je Adamu dala otrovnu jabuku i sada žena da se kazni, mora trpiti bol_  :?

----------

Ja sam isto uvijek za epiduralnu, imam iskustvo sa i bez.
Prvi porod sa epiduralnom, kao bajka, sve lijepo, bez vikanja, stresova, bolova.
Drugi porod , bez epiduralne, majko mila!
Tresla se, skakala od bolova, cupala babicu za kutu, kosu.....vidila zvijezde od bolova, dobila napad panike da cu se onesvjestiti od soka i kolicne bola koja se pojacavala, nisam ni cula dobro babicu sto govori od svojih zapomaganja, kao neka zbrka, da ne govorim da mi je pola poroda proslo u magli, kao u nekoj sumaglici od bolova.

Ali, to sam ja, nikad bas nisam bila hrabra kad su bolovi u pitanju i kad me nesto boli cesto dobijem napade panike ako ne znam koliko ce bol trajati i namam kontrolu nad boli (kao recimo kod zubara, gdje jako boli, ali zubar stane sa radom kad podignem ruku, mogu kontrolirati situaciju.)

Vidim da brojne cure mogu dobro izgurati do kraja poroda bez epiduralne, sve je individualno. Ja sam od trena kad sam ostala u drugom stanju znala da hocu epiduralnu.
NIkad nisam imala nikakvih posljedica niti bolova u ledima.

----------


## zrinka

ah, cijeli topic napisemo o prednostima i manan epiduralne, ah
 a ovo sto kazu starije medicinske setre, ja bih u bisere medicinskog osoblja stavila 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

> ah, cijeli topic napisemo o prednostima i manan epiduralne, ah
>  a ovo sto kazu starije medicinske setre, ja bih u bisere medicinskog osoblja stavila


nije to biser neke sestre (nisu one tak inventivne  :Grin:  ), to pise u Bibliji, koliko ja kao nevjernik znam o tome.

----------


## zrinka

srecom da ne tumacimo svi isto bibliju   :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Zar u se u Bibiliji ne spominje trud, a ne bol?

Moje iskustvo - prvi porod s epiduralnom, završio na vakuum, a na  sljedećem porodu ne dolazi u obzir, ako ga ikad bude. I to što sam je tražila na prvom mogu objasniti jedino vlastitom neuračunljivošću.

----------


## VedranaV

E da, posljedice nisam imala ako se pod posljedice ne računa završetak poroda na vakuum i puknuće grlića maternice, jedino se nisam smjela dizati nakon poroda 24h (neki kažu 12h) pa je dojenje bilo prilično komplicirano.

----------


## aries24

Meni su predložili epiduralnu jer sam se jaaako sporo otvarala pa da malo pripomogne, 
a budući da sam ja htjela porod u vodi pristala sam, 
kad već ne može to onda između carskog i epidur. radije biram ovo drugo. 
Carski sam srećom izbjegla. Za dlaku.
Posljedica nisam imala. Mokrila sam sama odmak nakon poroda, 
sestra stavila posudu pod mene dok sam ležala,
mogla sam odmah hodati.
Noin prvi apgar je bio 8, što zbog dugog poroda, 
a što vjerojatno i zbog svih tih lijekova.

----------


## plavi aneo

ja ću reći živjela Epi!!!hihihi
NO reći ću i RODILA SAM PRIRODNO jer mi je dosta toga da mi se kaže da nisam rodila prirodno jer bi valjda ttrebala pustiti da mi djeca pomru radi nečije "prirode "  :Evil or Very Mad:  -ili onog što žele prodat pod prirodu.
zdr. sam radnik i znam da o prirodnom onak kak su danas počeli o tome pričat možete reći -ćao- kad ukoraćite u bolnicu, kaj mislite da sve ide kak si je "priroda" zacrtala, bilo bi više smrtnosti u oba smjera a i onda mislim da je najpametnije roditi doma uz baku, pa čekati svako porođajno doba , bez medikamenata ,dripova, gelova, babica ,liječnika ,specijalnih stolaca lopti  povlačenja pupkovine pregleda posteljice ,pregleda dijeteta ,mjerenja apgara, cijepljenja i sveg ostalog- lijepo rodite doma -prirodno, a ne gazite žene s stručnim terminima- to je moj mesiđ, eh da mi je to stavit na transparent...  :Rolling Eyes:  
A nemoj te me krivo shvatiti, ja se ne mjenjam sa  svojom prabakom ni bakom i neću brojat mrtvu dječicu i veseliti se što su preostala zdrava jer nema dr.
 :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Evo ja sam upravo zavrsila citanje jednog teksta iz casopisa Mothering. Tekst je pisan upravo na ovu temu. Za one kojima je tema zanimljiva, iznijeti cu neke cinjenice i rezultate istrazivanja vezanih za koristenje epiduralne anestezije.

Epiduralna analgezija znatno reducira lucenje hormona oksitocina i usporava trudove. Prema istrazivanjima, prva faza poroda kod zena koje su koristile epiduralnu, u prosjeku je 26 minuta duza nego kod zena koje radjaju prirodnim putem, tj. bez koristenja anestetika. 
Kao posljedica otezanog lucenja oksitocina, znatno je povecana mogucnost da ce se porod morati dovrsiti koristenjem forcepsa, vakuma ili carskim rezom.

Epiduralna analgezija umrtvljuje osjecaj u pelvicnim misicima, sto onemogucuje zenu da zauzme ispravan polozaj koji najbolje odgovara bebi za prolaz kroz porodjajni kanal.
Bebe cije mame koriste epiduralnu imaju cetiri puta vecu sansu da se rode licem okrenutim prema gore , u usporedbi sa mamama koje ne koriste epiduralnu i kod cijih beba je ova sansa svedena na samo tri posto. Porod beba okrenutih licem prema gore ima puno veci potencijal da zavrsi koristenjem forcepsa, vakuma ili carskim rezom.
Koristenje pomagala tipa forceps znatno povecava mogucnost ozljede bebe, bilo da se radi o modricama, ozljedama lica ili ozljedama lubanje. 
Zena koja radja pod utjecajem epiduralne analgezije nema pravu kontrolu nad svojim tijelom i tijekom poroda, tj. apsolutno je ovisna o lijecnicima. Koliko je to prirodno ili neprirodno, procijenite sami.  :Wink:  

Najcesce posljedice koristenja epiduralne analgezije su: pad krvog pritiska, nemogucnost mokrenja, svrab koze, drhtavica, povracanje i mucnina, povecana tjelesna temperatura tijekom samih trudova i poroda, poteskoce u disanju,  teske glavobolje. U rijetkim slucajevima, moze doci do prestanka funkcioniranja srca ili disnih organa (respiratory or cardiac arrest)


Stetni ucinci epiduralne za bebu

Neminovno je da ovaj analgetik kroz posteljicu direktno prelazi u krv djeteta. 
Epiduralna moze dovesti do toga da se usporava rad bebina srca, sto dovodi do zakljucka da bebi nedostaje kisika. U teskim slucajevima, ova situacija moze zahtijevati i obavljanje hitnog carskog reza.
Bebe majki koje zbog epiduralne anestezije imaju povisenu tjelesnu temperaturu cesto budu procijenjene kao bebe "slabog" fizickog stanja, tj. postignu lose rezultate na Apgar testu. Ove bebe su takodjer podloznije raznim infekcijama.

Zbog povecanog rizika od komplikacija, automatski se povecava sansa da ce mama i beba biti duze odvojeni nakon poroda. Sto je samo po sebi izuzetno traumaticno i stresno za dijete. 
Bebe rodjene pod utjecajem epiduralne su pospane, teze dizu, pokazuju cesto znakove apatije, sto lose utjece na dojenje u prvim satima nakon poroda. Tragovi lijeka u bebinom organizmu zadrzavaju se satima nakon samog poroda.

Po nekim istrazivanjima (naci cu detalje ako nekog zanima) bebe rodjene pod utjecajem epiduralne, cak i pet dana nakon poroda znaju pokazivati znakove apatije i depresije. A cak mjesec dana nakon poroda majke koje su koristile epiduralnu anesteziju primjecivale su kod beba "veoma slabu prilagodjenost" i problematicnije ponasanje od beba koje su rodjene bez utjecaja analgetika. 

Sto se samog dojenja tice, ono je koristenjem epiduralne direktno ugrozeno. Zbog utjecaja analgetika, mnoge bebe pokazuju neurolosk-bihevioralna odstupanja u ponasanju. A odstupanja su najizrazenija upravo u vremenu kad je jako vazno zapoceti s uspostavljanjem dojenja, dakle prvih nekoliko sati nakon poroda. 
Sami refleks sisanja puno je izrazeniji kod beba koje su rodjene nemedikaliziranim porodom. (ovo je opci podatak)
Posto epiduralna moze negativno utjecati i na zenu, utjece automatski i na njezinu mogucnost da se suoci sa eventualnim problemima kod dojenja. Svemu tome pridonosi i izuzetna hormonalna neravnoteza do koje dovodi koristenje ep. analg.

Prema mnogim studijama, zene ciji je porod prosao nemedikalizirano, pokazuju najvece zadovoljstvo svojim porodjajnim iskustvom. (opci  podatak da ne bi sad netko skocio kako je koristio epiduralnu i super sretan)

Zakljucak:   Epiduralna analgezija ima odredjene prednosti, ako se koristi u prijeko potrebnim situacijama. Isto tako, epiduralna analgezija sa sobom nosi znacajne i medicinski dokumentirane rizike. Zene koje zele izbjeci epiduralnu analgeziju savjetuje se okruziti se osobama koje poticu, podrzavaju i razumiju vaznost i principe prirodnog i neometanog poroda.

Izvor: casopis Mothering


PS: Nisam sve prevodila, ali to je uglavnom to. Samo informiran izbor moze biti ispravan i dobar izbor.  :Wink:

----------


## branka1

Plavi aneo, nemoj se ljutiti, stalno prozivaš ovaj forum radi netolarenacije, a ovaj tvoj komentar i općenito stav je sve samo ne tolerantan.

----------


## Felix

> ja ću reći živjela Epi!!!hihihi
> NO reći ću i RODILA SAM PRIRODNO jer mi je dosta toga da mi se kaže da nisam rodila prirodno jer bi valjda ttrebala pustiti da mi djeca pomru radi nečije "prirode "  -ili onog što žele prodat pod prirodu.
> zdr. sam radnik i znam da o prirodnom onak kak su danas počeli o tome pričat možete reći -ćao- kad ukoraćite u bolnicu, kaj mislite da sve ide kak si je "priroda" zacrtala, bilo bi više smrtnosti u oba smjera a i onda mislim da je najpametnije roditi doma uz baku, pa čekati svako porođajno doba , bez medikamenata ,dripova, gelova, babica ,liječnika ,specijalnih stolaca lopti  povlačenja pupkovine pregleda posteljice ,pregleda dijeteta ,mjerenja apgara, cijepljenja i sveg ostalog- lijepo rodite doma -prirodno, a ne gazite žene s stručnim terminima- to je moj mesiđ, eh da mi je to stavit na transparent...  
> A nemoj te me krivo shvatiti, ja se ne mjenjam sa  svojom prabakom ni bakom i neću brojat mrtvu dječicu i veseliti se što su preostala zdrava jer nema dr.


kahm, kahm, krenimo redom.

definiciju prirodnog poroda nije smislila roda i nema smisla da nas prozivas zbog toga. jako se dobro zna sto je prirodan fizioloski porod, i zasto se tako zove. bilo kakva intervencija neminovno utjece na hormone koji se izlucuju tijekom poroda i neminovno pretvara prirodan porod u interventni porod, tj. aktivno vodjeni porod.

prije nego pocnes iznositi o necemu pricati, malo se informiraj o tome. iznosenje potpuno netocnih informacija, i to na takav nacin, je prije svega bezobrazno i drsko, i nije u skladu s pravilima foruma.

problem intervencija pri porodu, njihova rutinska upotreba i nove intervencije koje time postaju nuzne, takodjer nisu nesto sto je roda eto izmislila. o tom se problemu govori vec desetljecima, slicna 'bitka' se vodi vec jako dugo u medicinskim i antropoloskim krugovima. 

i draga moja, velika vecina relevantnih svjetskih istrazivanja pokazuje da ovo o cemu roda prica itekako drzi vodu.

roda ne propagira prirodan porod pod svaku cijenu. ne, krivo. svatko odlucuje za sebe. roda propagira PRAVO NA SLOBODAN I INFORMIRAN IZBOR. jer jedino kad imas objektivne i tocne informacije, i negativne i pozitivne strane, mozes INFORMIRANO donijeti odluku. 

nitko tebi ne brani da uzmes epiduralnu. ali molim te nemoj siriti opasne dezinformacije na ovom forumu. kad mi nadjes koje istrazivanje koje je pokazalo da su UPRAVO sve ove silne intervencije koje navodis dovele do smanjena smrtnosti rodilja i djece, molim te posalji mi, jako me zanima. renomirane svjetske organizacije uporno preporucuju da se stopa intervencija mora smanjiti jer UGROZAVA (U PROSJEKU) ISHOD PORODA. takodjer, ishod poroda (smrtnost i zdravstveno stanje majke i djeteta) je upadljivo bolji kod poroda kojemu asistiraju samo primalje, koje nisu sklone rutinskim intervencijama, nego kod poroda kojima asistiraju lijecnici, obuceni za patologiju i koji vide problem i prije nego se uopce ukazao, a u globalu vjeruju tehnologiji vise nego evolucijskoj prilagodbi zenskog tijela za normalan porod.

u americi u mnogim rodilistima stopa carskog reza iznosi 40% ili vise. u brazilu je ta stopa u nekim rodlistima nevjerojatnih 80%. ako uzmemo da se carski rez izvodi onda kada je vaginalni porod poguban po majku i/ili dijete, kako bi tamo izgledao evolucijski odabir prije stotinjak godina ili tisucinjak godina? izumrli bi svi po redu. a vidi nas, po cijelom svijetu, i dalje zivimo i radjamo...




> kad ukoraćite u bolnicu, kaj mislite da sve ide kak si je "priroda" zacrtala


pa naravno da ne ide. ali iz potpuno razlicitih razloga u odnosu na one na koje impliciras. ali o tome bi se dalo puno pisati, a i pisalo se, pa tko se zeli informirati, ima internet, ima knjige, ima ovaj forum i portal...

----------


## branka1

Felix, well done   :Wink:  

Btw. i ja sam zrdavstveni radnik pa se nikad nisam osjećala ugroženo ovdje, dapače, došla sam do nekih informacija o kojima prije nisam ništa znala. 
I sad, hvala Bogu, imam mogućnost informiranog IZBORA. dakle, izabereš ovu ili onu stranu. ne pljuješ ni po jednoj.

----------


## Felix

jos jedna vazna stvar. ne bih htjela da se krivo shvati, nitko u rodi ne smatra da treba UKINUTI sve ove intervencije. (takodjer, nitko u rodi ne propagira neasistirani porod kod kuce) daleko od toga. 

postoje situacije u kojima su intervencije pozeljne i potrebne, ponekad i nuzne i neophodne. i carski rez i vakuum i epiziotomija itd imaju svoje mjesto. ALI nikako ne u mjeri u kojoj se realno koriste. ono protiv cega mi cijelo vrijeme govorimo, i hrpa slicnih udruga, udruga primalja, medicinara itd u svijetu, jest RUTINSKA UPOTREBA intervencija. da, tu rutinu treba ukinuti. jer svaki je porod individualan. 

npr WHO preporucuje stopu epiziotomije ne vecu od 10-20%. a kolika je ta stopa kod nas? strah me i pomisliti.   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> jos jedna vazna stvar. ne bih htjela da se krivo shvati, nitko u rodi ne smatra da treba UKINUTI sve ove intervencije. (takodjer, nitko u rodi ne propagira neasistirani porod kod kuce, daleko od toga) daleko od toga. 
> 
> postoje situacije u kojima su intervencije pozeljne i potrebne, ponekad i nuzne i neophodne. i carski rez i vakuum i epiziotomija itd imaju svoje mjesto. ALI nikako ne u mjeri u kojoj se realno koriste. ono protiv cega mi cijelo vrijeme govorimo, i hrpa slicnih udruga, udruga primalja, medicinara itd u svijetu, jest RUTINSKA UPOTREBA intervencija. da, tu rutinu treba ukinuti. jer svaki je porod individualan.


Tako je.
Ono na čemu mi nastojimo poraditi je i da sve žene dobiju sveobuhvatne, objektivne informacije na temelju kojih će moći što objektivnije odlučivati.
Jer ovo ružičasto, nekritično, neobjektivno reklamiranje nekih intervencija je nedopustivo, jer laže ženama i stvara sasvim iskrivljenu sliku realnosti.
Mi se zalažemo da objektivne informacije, bez raznih manje ili više suptilnih psiholoških pritisaka, prodru u širu javnost,i da na temelju njih žene mogu slobodno izabrati ono što smatraju u datom trenutku u svom porodu najprihvatljivijim.

----------


## anchie76

Felix jako si dobro to objasnila, svaka cast na trudu.

Ja cu se samo osvrnuti na ovu recenicu




> kad ukoraćite u bolnicu, kaj mislite da sve ide kak si je "priroda" zacrtala


Koliko vas VOLI biti u bolnici?  Koliko vas se osjeca UGODNO u bolnici? Mozda i je ugodno u nekoj bolnici, ali u npr. Svedskoj a ne Hrvatskoj   :Wink:  ....

Zasto ovo spominjem - zato sto je nuzno da se zena osjeca ugodno i opusteno da bi porod isao svojim tokom.  

Da malo pojasnim.....  Oksitocin je odgovoran za napredovanje poroda...   No priroda/Bog je to napravio tako da je porod moguce zaustaviti ako bi se majka nasla u nekoj kriticnoj situaciji koja bi bila opasna po njen i bebin zivot.  A to se desi tako da adrenalin u krvi automatski zaustavlja djelovanje oksitocina, i porod prestaje dok ne dodje do povoljnih uvjeta.  Kad situacija postane ok, strah nestane, adrenalin iz krvi nestane, oksitocin preuzima ulogu i porod se nastavlja.  Vrlo pametno ne?  :D 

E sad stavimo ovo gore napisano u kontekst bolnice.  Koliko vas nije osjetilo strah kad je ulazilo, i kad je naletilo na "preljubazno" osoblje  :/   I koliko vas se desilo da su se trudovi usporili ili nestali kad ste dosli u bolnicu?  Ja sam bila te srece da su nestali  :/ 

I sto se onda desi... vrlo cesto osoblje nema vremena cekati da porod ponovo krene (da se razina adrenalina spusti), nego se uvodi drip.  E pa onda opet imamo par mogucnosti:

a) imate srece i normalno rodite pod dripom - velike su sanse da cete trebati analgetike jer trudovi ne idu svojim tokom nego trudovi ovise o doktoru/sestri koja pojacava onako kako misli da bi bilo najbolje

b) nemate srece i bas ste jedna od onih kojima tijelo ne reagira na umjetni oksitocin, nego se desi bas obrnuto. Tijelo reagira negativno, porod se zaustavlja, nista se ne desava.  Vrlo vjerojatno zavrsavate na carskom.


Neznam - da li je sad malo jasnije zasto stvari ne bi isle svojim tokom kad krocite nogom u bolnicu?  

Ima zena kojima nije problem roditi u bolnici, nije im problem niti da osoblje bude "nabruseno" na njih, u stanju su se iskljuciti i roditi bez obzira na ne tako pozitivne okolnosti.

A ima zena kojima je potreban njihov mir, da su okruzene ljudima koje vole i cijene, i da ih nitko nista ne pita i da ih puste na miru da rode.  I takve zene nece moci normalno roditi ukoliko ih se nepotrebno ispituje, brije tupom britvicom, klistira, uvjerava kako porod ide sporo i "morao bi ici brze"...

Sve je to vrlo kompleksno, nasa tijela su kompleksna, i nas um i tijelo je isprepleteno, a medicina to ponekad previse pojednostavljuje.

Bitno je da smo informirani da znamo sve pros i cons.  Tako isto i za epiduralnu.  Bez obzira sto u Hr niti jedna zena nije ostala paralizirana, ta mogucnost postoji i ne treba je se negirati.  Ali isto tako, educirana i informirana osoba ce pogledati i prouciti te negativne strane epirualne i sama za sebe procjeniti da li zeli ili ne.  Neka ce se odluciti jer ce procjeniti npr. da ce zbog epiduralne biti opustenija, i da je veci rizik da je u prevelikom strahu itd...   To je savrseno u redu, svi mi sebe poznajemo najbolje (nadam se  :Laughing:   ).  Bitno je samo da je taj izbor zasnovan na tocnim informacijama.

----------


## branka1

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći vrlo intenzivno ramišljala o epiduralnoj. od svih (i doktora) sam dobivala samo pozitivne informacije o tome.
na kraju mi neki unutarnji feeling ipak nije dao da je uzmem jer sam se ipak bojala rizika... i to za sebe...ne za dijete, jer o tome tada ništa nisam znala.

A zapravo, koja ironija...
Cijelu trudnoću ne uzimam ništa osim paracetamola i onda na samom kraju, kod poroda, da se natrpam analgeticima i epiduralnom koja za tih par sati još vrlo lako stigne u djetetov organizam?

Neke žene imaju mali prag boli, ok, kao što cure kažu, nitko nije za ukidanje intervencija, ali meni bi bilo draže da su me pitali - koliko vas boli, želite li analgetik, a ne da su me samo priključili na infuziju i gotovo. Ovo je druga tema, ali ima veze

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Bez obzira sto u Hr niti jedna zena nije ostala paralizirana, ta mogucnost postoji i ne treba je se negirati.


anchie, mislim da takav slucaj u HR definitivno postoji, neki dan sam baš za to čula da je žena nakon epi ostala paralizirana  :Sad:  . 
Felix?

----------


## Felix

fala da si me podsjetila, zaboravih reci.

kao odgovor na onaj post u kom se spominju rodjaci lijecnici koji svesrdno preporucuju epiduralnu...

moja bliska rodjaka je takodjer lijecnica i protiv je epiduralne. njene rijeci su da mi zene mozemo i bez toga, porod je prirodna stvar, a epiduralna nije bez nuspojava i ne bi ju nikom preporucila. 

spomenula je nedavan slucaj jedne zene u bolnici u kojoj radi koja je imala operaciju pod spinalnom (kao sto znamo, igla ide na isto mjesto kao epiduralna, samo je jaca doza) i ostala je paralizirana od struka nadolje.
a to nije jedini slucaj za koji zna.

----------


## VedranaV

"igla ide na isto mjesto"

Možda griješim, ali koliko ja znam igla ide nešto dublje kod spinalne, kroz još jednu ovojnicu.

----------


## Felix

moguce da si u pravu, ne stojim 100% iza ove informacije. prenosim onako kako mi je ona rekla, a to je vec pokvareni telefon...
neka se izuzme iz dokaznog postupka   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma meni to nije uopće za odbaciti, jer tu se radi o ljudskoj ruci i milimetrima, a sve se odigrava u osjetljivoj kičmi :/ .

----------


## VedranaV

Ma da, ali između je ovojnica koju nije lako probiti. Mene nije strah epiduralne ni spinalne, vjerujem da je stručno izvode. Za nju se ne bih odlučila iz drugih razloga.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Za nju se ne bih odlučila iz drugih razloga.


I meni bi ti drugi razlozi bili primarni, ali niti ovo mi se uopće ne čini bezazleno, jer nemam baš takvo povjerenje- ne na ničiju stručnost ponaosob-nego na postupak sam po sebi.

----------


## Frida

> Nisam ni za ni protiv epiduralne, svaka žena mora sama odlučiti kakav porod želi.
> Ja sam osoba koja se panično boji doktora, bolnica i svega što ide uz njih, za ilustraciju: do veljače prošle godine kada sam završila u bolnici nikada nisam sama bila na vađenju krvi, uvijek bi me pratila mama/baka/frendica/m/ čak i sveki. U skladu sa tim svojim strahom (i lošim iskustvom na početku trudnoće) cijelu trudnoću mi je pratio liječnik koji radi u bolnici u kojoj sam rodila. Već na drugom pregledu sam ja sa njime razgovarala o epiduralnoj, njenim prednostima, nedostacima i mogućnosti da je uopće dobijem u tom rodilištu. Napominjem da moj zahtjev za epiduralnom nije poticao iz neke komocije ili želje da bezbolno rodim i ne patim se previše već isključivo iz mog straha da u ključnom trenutku ne prevlada moj strah i ne budem u stanju "obaviti" ono što se od mene i mog tijela očekuje. Što se tiče praga tolerancije na bol nisam se mogla po ničemu ravnati, naime nikada me ništa nije toliko neizdrživo boljelo da ne bih mogla podnijeti. Na svakom pregledu sam redovito pitala doka za epiduralnu, on se svaki puta nasmijao i rekao mi da ne brinem, da će sve biti u redu, NITI JEDNOM nije forsirao niti me pokušavao uvjeriti da je epiduralna nešto što je neophodno za prvorotku. U međuvremenu sam se ja malo educirala po pitanju poroda i zaključila da ta epiduralna možda i nije tako super stvar... Večer prije nego sam rodila došla sam na pregled, ctg smo radili u rađaoni, a iz jednog od boxova dopirali su strašni krici, ja sam se uspaničarila i ponovila doku standardno pitanje "Jesmo se mi dogovorili za epiduralnu?", dobila standardni odgovor da ne brinem. Kada sam drugo jutro ja ležala u boxu, sa trudovima (najprije svojima, a onda dripanima) bili su toliko slabi da nisam mogla vjerovati da je to to, poslije dripa sam se relativno brzo otvorila i epiduralna više nije bila moguća. Dobila sam injekciju protiv bolova i od cijelog poroda osjetila dva truda, ona kod izgona, više me boljeo grč u nozi kada sam sa kreveta u boxu prelazila na onaj na kotačima za promatranje nego cijeli porod. Kada je sve bilo gotovo bila sam sretna što sam prošla bez epiduralne i ako ikada budem ponovo rađala definitivno mi neće biti opcija.
> Sretna sam što živimo u vremenu u kojem je moguće informirati se o trudnoći i porodu, a žao mi je što u svim našim rodilištima još uvijek ne postoji praksa prirodnog ublažavanja bolova (lopta, šetanje, mjenjanje položaja) ili bolje rečeno pristup porodu kako nečemu što je prirodno, a ne nečemu što zahtjeva hrpu često suvišnih medikamenata i intervencija.


Ovo je sa jednog drugog topica, moje iskustvo sa epiduralnom.
U svakom slučaju: Ja sam za informiranje, prirodan porod OSIM u onim slučajevima kada zahtjeva liječničke intervencije, kako su cure već rekle nijedna od nas nije luda da bi riskirala sebe ili svoje dijete ali isto tako nije luda ako vjeruje u svoje tijelo i njegovu sposobnost da dijete na svijet donese prirodno.

----------


## internetMum

Rodila sam sa epiduralnom, i opet bi. Nikakvih posljedica nisam imala. Šetala isti dan, tuširala se. 
Žao mi je što i prvo dijete nisam tako rodila, jer mi je prvi porod ostao u bolnom sjećanju (mislim na trudove gdje sam imala osjećaj da mi se tijelo razdvaja na pola,....)
Preporučujem svima koji se dvoume  :D    :Kiss:

----------


## Irena001

Apropo epiduralne...
Naš jako dobar kućni prijatelj je jedan od najboljih anesteziologa u HR (nije da se hvalim, ali eto  :Razz:   ) Moja mama i ja smo pričale sa njim po pitanju epiduralne, jer ja imam želju rodit uz pomoć nje. Godinama smo dobri i ne vjerujem da bi mi rekao sljedeće da nije to tako. Inače čovjek ide svake godine van (Kanada, Švicarska... na usavršavanje, te je prošao bolnica i bolnica, a inače radi u Ri )

Moja mama ga je pitala dal ima rizika na što je on odgovorio da je samo stvar u stručnosti onoga tko daje epiduralnu. Da ako je daje netko koji je brzoplet ili ne mari da je ista stvar sa svakom inekcijom ili zahvatom. Doktor koji zna svoj posao ne može napraviti nus posljedice. Samo je stvar u postupku davanja.
Također me pogledao i komentirao: "ajde mala, ne brini se niš, kod nas epiduralna se ne plaća, a ljudi su ne educirani o epiduralnoj, te većina doktora nema ju pojma dat, te naravno da se čuju svakakve priče tipa: ženu glava boli, ne može se dignut drugi dan. Vani- samo najveća sirotinja rađa bez epiduralne, naravno jer se vani ista plaća."

Ja se samo molim bogu da ne dođem na terminu previše otvorena, tako da mogu je dobit. I definitivno sam zagovornik epiduralne. Većina mojih frendica koja je rodila sa njom imaju samo riječi hvale

 8)

----------


## zrinka

> Vani- samo najveća sirotinja rađa bez epiduralne, naravno jer se vani ista plaća."



a mene uvijek uhvati tuga kako je tesko u hrvatskoj imati prirodni porodjaj, ni sirotinja, ni bogatasi ne mogu ga imati  :Sad:

----------


## branka1

A ja sam pak mislila da se vani sve više rađa prirodno i da se lakše izboriti za prirodni porod  :Rolling Eyes:  

Svatko tjera vodu na svoj mlin

----------


## zrinka

pa pretpostavljam da se je vani lakse izboriti za prirodni porodjaj
( a i ne kosta nista)

----------


## branka1

Ovaj moj post je bio ironičan. znam da je vani tako

----------


## Amalthea

> pa pretpostavljam da se je vani lakse izboriti za prirodni porodjaj
> ( a i ne kosta nista)


Možda baš zato!

----------


## branka1

Mislila sam reći da normalno da će joj jedan anesteziolog tako reći

----------


## frogy

Sve moje prijateljice, koje žive vani, vele da je epiduralna nešto "pod normalno". Žene se ne žele mučiti u bolovima. Za sada se još nisam raspitivala o posljedicama, no što se tiče oduzetosti, to je stvarno do iskustva liječnika. Naime, meni su dva puta punktirali kralježnicu (to je nešto slično, pika se injekcija u kralježnicu) - kad sam imala moždani udar i kad sam imala meningitis. I liječnici su rekli da u iznimnim situacijama pacijent može ostati paraliziran, ako punkciju radi netko bez iskustva. Vjerojatno je tako i s epiduralnom

----------


## branka1

Pa dobro, očito vani postoje dvije struje. Ili epiduralna pod normalno ili prirodni porod pod normalno . ništa između  :Razz:

----------


## VedranaV

> Doktor koji zna svoj posao ne može napraviti nus posljedice. Samo je stvar u postupku davanja.


  :Laughing:  
Šteta da ih ne smijem više staviti.

----------


## Irena001

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Doktor koji zna svoj posao ne može napraviti nus posljedice. Samo je stvar u postupku davanja.
> 
> 
>   
> Šteta da ih ne smijem više staviti.


Oprosti na tipfeleru. Krivo sam prenesla njegove riječi  :Mad:

----------


## Amalthea

Mislim da se Vedrana nije nasmijala tipfeleru, nego tome kako su liječnici uvjereni da epiduralna jednostavno ne može imati ikakvih posljedica.

----------


## Irena001

> Mislim da se Vedrana nije nasmijala tipfeleru, nego tome kako su liječnici uvjereni da epiduralna jednostavno ne može imati ikakvih posljedica.


Svaka inekcija, svaki zahvat mogu ostaviti nus posljedice. Što nije tako?
Podržavam to što je rekao da sve ovisi o stručnosti doktora

----------


## renata

meni je moj jedini porod SA epiduralnom, prvi, bio katastrofa, trudovi su me rastrgali. jer su mi istovremeno uzasno nafrljili drip ciji ucinak nikakva epiduralna nije mogla ublaziti. jedino me priznajem zbog epiduralne uopce nije bolio izgon i sivanje. 
beba je bila uspavana i nije htjela dojiti, prsa su mi drugi dan pucala.

ali zato su mi trudovi u drugom porodu bili super  :Smile: , bez epiduralne. izgon je ionako bio kratak, sivanje se dalo podnijeti. volim svoj drugi porod  :Heart:  

nije epiduralna carobni stapic.

----------


## Zorana

Na stranu strucnost doktora, ali sto je sa nasim tijelom, tj. organizmom? Ono sto, tj. kako je neki zahvat obavljen je jedno, ali kako nas organizam reagira na odredjeni lijek je nesto sasvim drugo. I mislim da strucnost ili nestrucnost doktora nema s ovim drugim nikakve veze. Lijek sam po sebi nosi rizike.

----------


## Natasa30

> Vani- samo najveća sirotinja rađa bez epiduralne, naravno jer se vani ista plaća."


Boze sacuvaj koja izjava. :shock: Blago sirotinji vani. Nemaju pojma koji su plus u zivotu zaradili  :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Irena, nisam se smijala tipfeleru, nego takvoj samouvjerenoj izjavi koja skroz netočna. Zamišljam si nekog liječnika anesteziologa kako tako samouvjereno valja pa se smijem.

Naravno da liječnik anesteziolog mora biti stručan i da ti nestručan može napraviti tko zna što, ali posljedice epiduralne postoje i kad je ona savršeno postavljena. Evo npr. dvije ovako iz glave - mnogo više poroda s epiduralnom završava na carski i na vakuum, a dojenje se u prosjeku teže uspostavlja.

----------


## Zorana

Kod nas, u Austriji, epiduralna se ne placa. Naravno da je daleko od istine ova izjava o nekoristenju epiduralne i sirotinji. Ja bi prije rekla da ovdje sve vise prirodni porod dolazi u modu. Ono sto je ovde drugacije je jednostavno to sto postoji vise opcija. Pa kud koji mili moji.  :Smile:  Znaci lako je dobiti i epiduralnu i odluciti se na carski bez indikacija i sve "blagodati" moderne medicine. Ali, isto tako je vrlo lako imati kucni porod, ambulantni porod, izabrati si babicu itd. Nazalost, to je ono sto se ovde placa. :/ Tako da tu u Austriji ispada da samo zene s lovom idu na kucne porode. Mislim da se cijena kucnih poroda krece izmedju 700 i 900 eura. Tako je barem prije bilo. Babica koja je meni dolazila doma nakon poroda, a sama je troje djece rodila doma, kaze kako se, nazalost, vecina kucnih poroda, vrti medju ekipom koja je financijski dobro podmazana. 
A ovi koje Irena naziva sirotinjom uglavnom se odlucuju za bolnicu. Ne samo radi financija, nego cisto jer medju njima vlada drugacija atmosfera i raspolazu drugacijim informacijama, da ne kazem da se njima lakse manipulira. Npr. vrlo je vjerovatno da ce vas ekipa iz Irenine "sirotinjske skupine" proglasiti ludima jer se odlucite na takav rizik kao sto je ambulantni ili kucni porod. 
Mene je jednom davno VedranaV pitala da joj posaljem formular koji bolnice dijele, vezano za epiduralnu. Nazalost, nisam to nikad poslala. Malo mi je zao sto neke cure s ovog foruma to ne mogu vidjeti jer rijec je o sluzbenom formularu kojim zena izrazava svoj stav o epiduralnoj. Na papirima su ispisane svakakve nus pojave, glupo mi ih je uopce vise nabrajati jer je toliko puta bilo govora o tome. Ali, i dalje mi je nevjerovatno da se toliko lijecnika razbacuje izjavama o sigurnosti medicinskih postupaka. Kad svi znamo da ni za sta u zivotu nema garancije, a pogotovo ne u takvim invazivnim postupcima. Mislim da niti jedan lijecnik koji drzi do sebe, takve izjave ne bi davao.

----------


## talibasi

a da li je "bolji", "sigurniji" porod carskim rezom uz spinalnu ili opcu anesteziju?

----------


## VedranaV

Spinalna anestezija je anestezija izbora za carski.

----------


## talibasi

da, to znam, ali me zanima koja je opcija bolja, kad se vec mora izabrati jedna!

----------


## VedranaV

Anestezija izbora znači da se smatra da je to bolja opcija, ako za nju nema zapreka (tipa deformacije kralježnice i sl.)
Znači smatra se da je spinalna bolja opcija, ako je situacija takva da se može birati.

----------


## branka1

Po meni je spinalna uvijek bolja od opće. Zašto da te skroz uspavaju ako nema potrebe. Ipak je to veći rizik

----------


## talibasi

istina. tom logikom idem i ja, ali kad vidim natpise da os spoinalne/epiduralne mozes ostati paraliziran i sl., pocinjem se pitati....
ipak, mislim da bi, da moram izabrati, izabrala spinalnu!

----------


## Felix

spinalna ima svoje rizike, ali svoje rizike ima i opca anestezija!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Irena001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vani- samo najveća sirotinja rađa bez epiduralne, naravno jer se vani ista plaća."
> 
> 
> Boze sacuvaj koja izjava. :shock: Blago sirotinji vani. Nemaju pojma koji su plus u zivotu zaradili


 :D 
ja sam takodjer "vani" i nisam sirotinja(hvala Bogu visoko sam iznad toga) ,a niti sam rodila sa epiduralnom (ovdje se dobiva besplatno ,tako da je i ona najveca sirotinja moze primiti ako zeli-toliko za informaciju doticnome gospodinu).
mislim,od ovakvih izjava me hvata muka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Noa

Ja sam isto rodila uz epiduralnu. Ne znam za druge al mene je spasio prestanak boli, dakle sama ta činjenica mi je puno značila. Osjećala sam tiskanje, jer sam sama morala jako tiskat da Bruno izađe, izgon, noge, ma sve samo ne bol. Meni je sve ostalo u dobrom sjećanju. A mjehur su mi ispraznili kateterom al na načn da su ga prije izgona stvili da izmokrim , da beba ima kud proć a da joj ne smeta pun mjehur, i odmah po mokrenju su mi skinuli kateter. Šivanje nije boljelo, samo dosta su me rezali, a najviše me ubiše hemeroidi. To me bolilo više od punata i poroda. Očaj,mjesecima nakon poroda, oko 3 mjeseca sam imala užasne bolove pri stolici.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Dosta cura je tada rodilo s epi i sve su bile ok. Čak nas je posjetio anesteziolog 3 puta da nas pita da li ima nus pojava, ali ih srećom nije bilo. Vjerujem da ih može biti , ali to je rizik kao i kod svega da nešto baš tebi pođe krivo.  :Rolling Eyes:  Mislim da svak mora sam razmisliti što je za njega najbolje i upoće mislim da se ne bi trebao uopćeno govoriti o epi kao loša je ili nije...nije to sasvim crno ni bijelo.Meni je bilo ok, a mojoj prijateljicinije djelovalo na pola tijela,jedna strana tijela i noge je bolila a druga je bila anestezirana...ma tko će znati.

----------


## branka1

Isuse, a ja namjeravam tražiti da mi ne daju niti one analgetike što su mi prošli put samo šiknuli u infuziju bez da sam uopće znala što je to. Pa kaj će onda biti sa mnom?

----------


## marta

Pa sta bi bilo?  :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Pa ništa   :Smile:  (bar se nadam). samo sam opet bila ironična

MIslim, što ja znam, možda će me tako boljet da ću na kraju tražiti neki analgetik (ne epiduralnu), ali uvijek se može probati osloniti na vlastite endorfine. samo kad bi nam uvijek dopustili da koktel naših hormona obavi stvar (pod utjecajem sam M. Odenta  :Smile:  )

----------


## zrinka

branka1, da, da sto manje stimulirati neokorteks   :Wink:

----------


## branka1

E, to, to, da  :Smile: 

Uopće ne znam kome treba taj neokorteks   :Razz:

----------


## dinote

Epiduralna anestezia ostaje u kralježnici, ona ne dolazi do djeteta. Moja cura je imala apgar 10/10. Daju ti je tako da pred izgon prestane djelovati, tako da tiskanje prolazi kao i bez epiduralne. Ja sam poslije osjetila svrbez i nista vise...Sto se tice brzine poroda, brzi je s epiduralnom zato sto ti mogu dati jako jaki drip, a i epiduralna omeksava cerviks. Kako kod prvorotkinja porod jako dugo traje epiduralna je super.
Ja sam imala jake trudove 2 dana, a otvorena 1 cm. Ko zna koliko bi to trajalo prirodnim putem, a ja sam vec nakon ta dva dana bila jaaako umorna.

----------


## anchie76

Dinote, ja se slazem da je moguce da je epiduralna u tvome slucaju pomogla i ubrzala stvari.  Mene jedino, i zaista jedino muci sto u tim cijelim pricama rijetko ko se sjeti djeteta i kako je njemu.  I ne govorim ovo sada samo o tvom slucaju, nekad se vodimo i onim "jel dobrobit veca od potencijalnih problema".  Nego govorim opcenito.




> Epiduralna anestezia ostaje u kralježnici, ona ne dolazi do djeteta.


Ok, al ako mama ne osjeti bol, mamin mozak ne luci endorfine (koji su prirodna "anestezija").  Ergo, endorfini ne odlaze djetetu.  Dijete je tada prepusteno samo boli, bez ikakve anestezije i pomoci.. ono nema ni epiduralnu niti nista drugo.




> brzi je s epiduralnom zato sto ti mogu dati jako jaki drip


Kao sto rekoh u prosloj recenici.  Kako je djetetu kad se mami da tako jako, jaki drip, i jos pritom mamino tijelo ne luci endorfine da olaksa djetetu?

Premalo se razmislja o djeci tjekom poroda i poslije poroda.  Sve je nekako usmjereno na rodilju, i mene to iskreno zalosti.

----------


## ms. ivy

slažem se s anchie, i još bih dodala da su generalizacije tipa "kod prvorotki porod jako dugo traje" upravo to - generalizacije koje u konkretnom slučaju uopće ne moraju biti točne. nema baš smisla unaprijed odlučiti da ti treba epiduralna jer će porod sigurno biti dug i bolan, jer takvo što ne možeš unaprijed znati.

----------


## studeni

Može se dat jaki drip, jer žena ne osjeća.... na taj način su nastale, ima u literaturi: neprepoznate rupture maternice, gubitak djeteta (koje je porođeno carskim), kirurško odstranjivanje maternice jer se nije moglo zaustavit krvarenje. Ako žena i ne osjeća, maternica je organ koji ima svoje granice, a ja baš ne bi svoju dala na se te granice ispituju.

----------


## Tashunica

Malo ću biti OT, jer nisam dobila epiduralnu, ali u vezi ovoga imam nešto za reći:



> Sto se tice brzine poroda, brzi je s epiduralnom zato sto ti mogu dati jako jaki drip


Jaki drip (u 25 min. otvorila se 6 cm):
- nesnosni, životinjski bolovi,
- dijete se užasno ispatilo, jer je potjerano van,
- dijete završilo pod kisikom,
- uzv mozga dva puta nije bio u redu,
- slomljena ključna kost,
- istegnuće ramenih živaca,
- pun modrica i ogroman kefalhematom.

Ne pričam bajke, nakon mjesec dana potvrđeno mi je (sa SD-a) da je sve posljedica takvog nasilnog poroda.
I da još napomenem došla sam tri cm otvorena, sa svojim trudovima.

----------


## renata

ajme  :Sad:

----------


## -lana-

Mene zanima da li i epiduralnu i kateter stavljaju pod nekakvom inekcijom protiv bolova ili "na živo",te da li ti ostane ožiljak od katetera, da li se to danas sutra vidi ili je to nisko,pa se ne vidi kad obućeš gaćice?  Jel kateter obavezan? Hvala!

----------


## -lana-

Uh!  Jako mi je žao, Tashunica !!! Nadam se da je bebica sada dobro i da će sve biti dobro!!

----------


## renata

> Mene zanima da li i epiduralnu i kateter stavljaju pod nekakvom inekcijom protiv bolova ili "na živo",te da li ti ostane ožiljak od katetera, da li se to danas sutra vidi ili je to nisko,pa se ne vidi kad obućeš gaćice?  Jel kateter obavezan? Hvala!


oziljak od epiduralne se ne vidi jer je jako mali, bez obzira sto je iznad razine gacica
onaj od epiziotomije se isto ne vidi, iako je ogroman, ali je ispod gacica.

----------


## Nice

eto ja sam još jedna koja je rodila pod epiduralnom i moram priznati da mi sam porod nije bio strašan ali zato poslije :shock: , ajme majko....osim što sam dobila vinograd hemeroida od nekontroliranog tiskanja (jer sam tiskala pod epid i nisam ništa osjetila  :Mad:  ) dan, danas osijećam gdje mi je bio kateter i to boli odnosno peče (kao da mi je oštećen neki živac ili slično)....uglavnom idući puta bih probala bez (makar sam i ovaj puta htijela bez ali me toliko rasturalo da nisam bila u stanju izdražati)

----------

